# Simulating monophonic legato without transition samples?



## bwherry (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all,

So now I've got a variety of different legato patches for strings and brass, but no legato woodwinds. The woodwind section patches I'm currently using are from EWQLSO (old, Kontakt version) and they sound fine enough for me. But I'd like to get some monophonic, "simulated legato" happening for them. Does anyone know of scripts floating around that already do this?

For instance, say you've got a flute section DXF sustain with two velocity layers, p and f, with the mod wheel crossfading between them. I'd like to create a monophonic version of that with a script that, for overlapped notes, will quickly fade out the sounding note and fade in the new note starting at the portion of the sample that gets looped (so skipping over the attack). I figure this should be tweakable to create a fairly smooth transition... I figured I'd check here to see if some folks have already done this before I start trying to implement it myself...

Ideas and advice most appreciated!

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## victorv (Jan 23, 2012)

Try SIPS legato script, it simulate the legato transitions.
hope I could help.


----------



## diggler (Jan 25, 2012)

I have had some success with the Unison-Portamento factory script. By turning on mono then go to expert and click the vol release legato groups off. Then go back to the main page and set portamento to auto. This gives a brass or woodwind feel. Nils xfade can be used but portamento doesn't seem to work so all you get is fast legato transitions. There are other methods though for transitioning through the dynamic layers that the portamento works with hope this helps.


----------

